

Show HN: A Node.js audio-mixer - BenjaminCoe
https://github.com/bcoe/unitgen

======
eldavido
hey ben - david from dolores labs here

I've wanted to build something kind of similar to this - evented simulation of
"soundscapes" (coffeeshops, train stations, etc) programmable using a similar
graph formalism to yours, except with a bunch of concurrent loops running that
probabalistically trigger one or more downstream audio samples. Goal would be
to create an audible environment that "sounds like" many of the places I sit,
but with enough variance that it doesn't sound like a loop. I estimate it
would take a few hundred samples to do this.

Let me know if you want to sit around and hack someday, maybe I'll open a PR.

~~~
BenjaminCoe
I'd love to hack on this with you. My goal is to build out a semi-functional
mixer that I could use rather than Ableton, similar problem :)

------
ionwake
No demo :(

~~~
Nzen
Readme line 2: unitgen was built for a demo being given at
[Dance.js]([http://dancejs.io/](http://dancejs.io/))

DanceJS: Saturday Oct 4th 2014, 6:45PM-11:30PM Perhaps after the show.

